# Anyone up for a game in Sussex over the next couple of weeks?



## Snelly (Jan 6, 2011)

Not sure where everyone else is but I know Cooden and Copthorne have been done before...

Smiffy?  JustOne?  Fancy a knock somewhere locally?

Cheers,


Snelly.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 6, 2011)

Could be up for Sunday just need to confirm if we have a medal as it wasn't played last week


----------



## ADB (Jan 6, 2011)

Snelly

I am in Ditchling, just North of Brighton - not sure how local that is to you?

The next few weeks are a bit difficult but up for arranging a game at some point in the future. Did you have anywhere in mind?


----------



## JustOne (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm up for a round weather permitting. Can you list some dates you are available Snelly?

I think Copthorne is probably a bog and on temps, I haven't been there to find out but I'd say it's HIGHLY LIKELY to be crap.


James.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2011)

I could well be up for a game next Wednesday (12th) or Sunday (23rd) weather permitting.
Don't know where you would play though. Most courses around Sussex are bloody flooded at the moment, especially with the rain we have had today


PS Snelly, you have a PM mate.


----------



## Redwood (Jan 6, 2011)

I could make the 12th.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 6, 2011)

I could make the 12th.
		
Click to expand...





Bloody hell your keen its mikes away


----------



## Redwood (Jan 6, 2011)

I work in London Tues, Weds and Thurs!!

Is that OK with you, Dad?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2011)

I work in London Tues, Weds and Thurs!!

Is that OK with you, Dad?  

Click to expand...


Sussex is nowhere near London!!


----------



## Redwood (Jan 6, 2011)

It's a darn site closer than Bude is!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2011)

It's a darn site closer than Bude is!! 

Click to expand...

True.
And less windy


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 6, 2011)

I work in London Tues, Weds and Thurs!!

Is that OK with you, Dad?  

Click to expand...




You wont be working if your playing golf will you


----------



## RichardC (Jan 6, 2011)

Date dependent im up for it.


----------



## SyR (Jan 6, 2011)

Depending on the course and date I may be able to join.


----------



## Snelly (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi,

Agree about the weather.  One of the downland courses would probably be okay though as they are on chalk and never close due to wet weather.  The best are probably The Dyke, Worthing or East Blatchington.  Possibly Cooden?  I am happy to play at any of these.  Worthing Lower course is probably the best layout but the Dyke is a good course too. Both are in very good condition at the moment.

A links course should be okay too.  Hayling Island is nice.  Littlehamtpon not too bad either.

In terms of dates, I could make a time in the week but need a bit more notice. 12th is no good as I am up north with work then in China the following week for 4 days.

23rd is okay for me though and so is Wednesday 26th or Friday 28th.  Sunday 30th fine too.

Cheers,


Snelly.


----------



## Redwood (Jan 7, 2011)

Wednesday the 26th is good for me.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 7, 2011)

I'd be up for a game on either 26th, 28th or 30th - don't mind travelling. Keen to go back to Cooden, otherwise Littlehampton is a good shout.


----------



## SyR (Jan 7, 2011)

I can make all those dates.
Littlehampton would be a nice one play.


----------



## Redwood (Jan 7, 2011)

So, Wednesday the 26th it is then!!!!


----------



## ADB (Jan 7, 2011)

Afraid I cannot make it, but there is a good deal on at Littlehampton at the moment - for Â£23 you get 18 holes and brunch. 

If you end up going there, would be interested in your opinion of the course as I may try and get there later in the year.


----------



## Redwood (Jan 7, 2011)

Snaphook,

26th isn't the date.  I can only do Wednesdays and Thursdays, so was just trying to force everyone else's hand, hence the wink.  

Could be a totally different date.


----------



## ADB (Jan 7, 2011)

Redwood - thanks  

Work is inconveniently busy for the next few weeks but I will see what I can do if a date is agreed by the majority.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 7, 2011)

So where in Kent are you planning to have this Sussex meet?


Chris


----------



## Snelly (Jan 7, 2011)

How about Crowborough?  Lovely course....


----------



## chrisd (Jan 7, 2011)

How about Crowborough?  Lovely course....
		
Click to expand...


Sounds perfect Snelly



Chris


----------



## PieMan (Jan 7, 2011)

So where in Kent are you planning to have this Sussex meet?
		
Click to expand...

Probably somewhere in Surrey


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 7, 2011)

I could be up for something, if the weathers ok. Owed a days leave from last year.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 7, 2011)

just keep me in the loop lads, no week days for me unfortunately


----------



## bobmac (Jan 7, 2011)

just keep me in the loop lads, no week days for me unfortunately 

Click to expand...

Tuesday it is then


----------



## JustOne (Jan 7, 2011)

I can do 28th and 30th

It's going to have to stay pretty mild/dry to be worth playing anywhere at the end of Jan.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 7, 2011)

I can do 28th and 30th
		
Click to expand...

I can do the 12th, or 26th (both Wednesdays)


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 9, 2011)

just keep me in the loop lads, no week days for me unfortunately 

Click to expand...

Tuesday it is then 

Click to expand...

Hint taken, I'm now off to self harm for a bit of attention!


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 10, 2011)

So where are we playing, and when?


----------



## PieMan (Jan 10, 2011)

So where are we playing, and when?
		
Click to expand...

+ 1!


----------



## Redwood (Jan 10, 2011)

Did someone mention Crowborough on the 26th?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 10, 2011)

So where are we playing, and when?
		
Click to expand...

Well, I'm free on Wednesday but looking at the weather forecast I might as well not be.
30mph winds and peeing down. 
Bugger.

Wednesday 26th would be ok though.
How about East Brighton? Nice "linksy" course that drains really well. Lovely turf and great value for money on 2fore1 vouchers. Would be ok as long as it isn't blowing a gale.


----------



## richart (Jan 10, 2011)

So where are we playing, and when?
		
Click to expand...

Well, I'm free on Wednesday but looking at the weather forecast I might as well not be.
30mph winds and peeing down. 
Bugger.

Wednesday 26th would be ok though.
How about East Brighton? Nice "linksy" course that drains really well. Lovely turf and great value for money on 2fore1 vouchers. Would be ok as long as it isn't blowing a gale.


Click to expand...


I have three 2-1 vouchers if you need them.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi All 

My New Years resolution is to get more involved in the forum,adding to my previous 10 posts.

With this in mind, if this is an open invite I'd be up for the 26th.


----------



## richart (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi All 

My New Years resolution is to get more involved in the forum,adding to my previous 10 posts.

With this in mind, if this is an open invite I'd be up for the 26th.
		
Click to expand...


Your not prolific are you ?


----------



## User20205 (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm not very quick at typing so 5 posts a year is about my limit !


However this year I'm going for double figures


----------



## Snelly (Jan 10, 2011)

So where are we playing, and when?
		
Click to expand...

Well, I'm free on Wednesday but looking at the weather forecast I might as well not be.
30mph winds and peeing down. 
Bugger.

Wednesday 26th would be ok though.
How about East Brighton? Nice "linksy" course that drains really well. Lovely turf and great value for money on 2fore1 vouchers. Would be ok as long as it isn't blowing a gale.


Click to expand...

I think I have played there too and it was okay. 26th is okay for me.  

Morning or afternoon?  Who else is coming if it is this date and venue?

Snelly.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jan 10, 2011)

It's only 5mins down the road from me.

Question is, will I be fit enough?? I'm walking everyday now and feeling good. But swinging a club, that's another thing.

So, can I say it's a possibility and dependent on fitness? I'll let you know for definite nearer the day.

Golfmmad.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes, happy with 26th and East Brighton.


----------



## Redwood (Jan 10, 2011)

East Brighton on the 26th is fine with me.


----------



## SyR (Jan 10, 2011)

If it's not too an early start I might be able to play. I've played there years ago so it would be nice to play there again.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 11, 2011)

I think I have played there too and it was okay. 26th is okay for me.  
Morning or afternoon?  Who else is coming if it is this date and venue?

Snelly.
		
Click to expand...

I just suggested it because it's on the coast so would be relatively "dry" and nobody else seemed to want to grab the bull by the horns. East Brighton is fine for me too. I am quite happy to organise something if it's ok with others?

Suggest a teeing off time of around 11.00am to give everybody a chance to get there ok?
As I said, it's all weather dependant anyway. If it's windy, forget it. You'll get blown off the top!
Looks like it's about Â£15.00 on 2fore1 vouchers, but I'll double check with the pro shop today/tomorrow.
Rob


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 11, 2011)

26th East Brighton is fine for me.

Put an order in for some sunshine.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 11, 2011)

26th East Brighton is fine for me.

Put an order in for some sunshine.
		
Click to expand...

Overcast will do for me.
Sunny + January = frost and freezing cold
Trust me


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 11, 2011)

I was thinking the sun comes out from behind the clouds at 10.55, ready for 4 hours of general warmth and niceness.


----------



## Redwood (Jan 11, 2011)

11.00am sounds grand.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 11, 2011)

Put me down as a maybe, wifey is working so will have to sell the kids for the day


----------



## Snelly (Jan 11, 2011)

I will be there...


----------



## SyR (Jan 11, 2011)

11am is fine for me too. I've booked the day off work.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 11, 2011)

Phoned the course this morning. It will be clear on the 26th and will cost Â£15.00 per person on 2fore1 vouchers. I can book the tee up, but not for another week so will get confirmed numbers and book next Wednesday. I'm in...weather permitting!


----------



## Snelly (Jan 11, 2011)

Thinking about it, would anyone mind if we changed to East Blatchington at Seaford?  It is a much better course.....


----------



## Snelly (Jan 11, 2011)

No worries if arrangements already made.... Thanks for organising Smiffy.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 11, 2011)

Thinking about it, would anyone mind if we changed to East Blatchington at Seaford?  It is a much better course.....
		
Click to expand...

I haven't got a problem with that. I like Blatchington, good course. Haven't played it for a while. But it would be a bit dearer wouldn't it? 
Do they take 2fore1's?


----------



## User20205 (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm easy. I've played East Brighton and really enjoyed it, but if it's windy it will be a test of character. I'll defer to the local opinion. 11 am is perfect (I've almost doubled my post count in the last 12 hours)


----------



## PieMan (Jan 11, 2011)

I am in - already booked the day off so it had better be decent weather!


----------



## SyR (Jan 11, 2011)

Thinking about it, would anyone mind if we changed to East Blatchington at Seaford?  It is a much better course.....
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure I'd be able to make it if at East Blatchington. It's a nice course but I'm afraid it's a bit too far for me. East Brighton gets my vote.


----------



## Redwood (Jan 11, 2011)

I can make anywhere, so can go with the consensus.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 11, 2011)

Ditto, as long as I get a game somewhere I'm not fussed. Ideally somewhere I haven't played before, but there aren't many I have played down that way.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 11, 2011)

Have just come off the phone to Blatchington. 
They can't confirm availability for 26th yet, but said it should be clear around 11.00am.
But they don't take 2fore1 vouchers so that makes the green fee Â£25.00 per person.
I personally don't think it's worth a tenner more to play it and it's a little more difficult to find too.
I suggest sticking with East Brighton?


----------



## Leftie (Jan 11, 2011)

How many definites and possibles have you got Smiffy?  I might be able to make it if you need an extra one to make up the numbers.  

Also, are there enough two for one vouchers going round?  I don't have any I'm afraid.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 11, 2011)

Neither do I, so I am hoping someone has some spares?


----------



## richart (Jan 11, 2011)

How many definites and possibles have you got Smiffy?  I might be able to make it if you need an extra one to make up the numbers.  

Also, are there enough two for one vouchers going round?  I don't have any I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...


I have three you can pick up next week Leftie.


----------



## Snelly (Jan 11, 2011)

East Brighton it is.

Looks like:

Definites:

Snelly
Smiffy
Murph
Redwood
Pieman
Therod
SyR

Possibles:

JustOne
Leftie
Golfmmad
ChrisD
Snaphookedwedge

Anyone I missed or any other takers?


----------



## Leftie (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks mate


----------



## ADB (Jan 11, 2011)

Snelly, I can't make the 26th i'm afraid.

Enjoy East Brighton.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 11, 2011)

I've got a couple of mates who may well come along to make up numbers, and one of them is normally good for a few 2fore1 vouchers.
Will confirm how many (friends and vouchers) by the end of the week.
Rob


----------



## SyR (Jan 11, 2011)

I may be able to get my hands on a few vouchers, i'll check.


----------



## Redwood (Jan 11, 2011)

I may have one or two lying around somewhere.

Will confirm later.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 11, 2011)

Ray Taylor has had his op on his knee and reckons he'll be ready for a game by the 26th, another mate Greg has confirmed he would like to play and I've 3 more mates who I've invited I'm still waiting to hear back from. So you can add two more "definites" to the list so far.
Ray thinks he has a couple of vouchers.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 11, 2011)

Nope sorry, far too far away for me. 
It's no good, you'll have to move it north of Watford or else I'll have to say I'm ooot


----------



## Leftie (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm not playing your mates for money again


----------



## Redwood (Jan 12, 2011)

Day booked off.  Looking forward to it, whatever the weather.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm not playing your mates for money again   

Click to expand...

You don't think  *I* am, do you?


----------



## Leftie (Jan 12, 2011)

Thought you might have had a little scam going on 

You know...  Invite them along, let them win, and share the spoils


----------



## User20205 (Jan 12, 2011)

is there a bit of previous I should be aware of?

It sounds like some elaborate scam


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 12, 2011)

is there a bit of previous I should be aware of?

It sounds like some elaborate scam
		
Click to expand...

Not at all.
Leftie's only got his pension to live on so doesn't like coughing up


----------



## User20205 (Jan 12, 2011)

No worries I'll bring a bit of spare cash to lose.

I don't mind subsidising pensioners especially at this time of year


----------



## Leftie (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm still living it up on the winter fuel allowance.


----------



## Redwood (Jan 13, 2011)

Format?

Stableford, full hcap?


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 13, 2011)

Stroke play off 3/8ths?

This would bring Smiffys mates back into line.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 13, 2011)

Stroke play off 3/8ths?

This would bring Smiffys mates back into line.
		
Click to expand...

You're having a laugh!!
Alan Bannister played in a society the other week off 6, he still scored 38 points


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 17, 2011)

When does the draw go up?


----------



## Redwood (Jan 17, 2011)

Smiffy,

Just had a quick look and can't locate my 2 fore 1 vouchers.

Any idea on definite numbers?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 17, 2011)

Smiffy,

Just had a quick look and can't locate my 2 fore 1 vouchers.

Any idea on definite numbers?
		
Click to expand...

Not at the moment mate.
I will try to book 3 tee times, allowing up to 12 players.
Will get a firm figure nearer the time but I think a lot hinges on the weather forecast.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 17, 2011)

I've got some 2 fore 1 vouchers, I can bring them if needed


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 18, 2011)

I've got some 2 fore 1 vouchers, I can bring them if needed
		
Click to expand...

That would be handy if you could. We may not need them but better to be safe than sorry.
Will phone on Wednesday and see if I can make the booking, will aim for a tee off from about 11.00am if possible.
Will let you know.
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 18, 2011)

Smiffy,
Any idea on definite numbers?
		
Click to expand...

Just had a double check through the thread and it's looking like this at the moment (I think). Could those with (?) against their names confirm their attendance asap please?
Ta.
I will try to book 4 x tee times to be on the safe side.

*DEFINITES:      

    SMIFFY     
    THEROD    
    SNELLY    
    PIEMAN    
    REDWOOD    
    SyR    
    MURPHTHEMOG
    RAY TAYLOR
    GREG LINDLEY                     

    POSSIBLES    

    GOLFMMAD (?)  
    JUSTONE (?)   
    LEFTIE (?)
    ALAN BANNISTER (?)
    NORMAN PORRITT (?)*


----------



## Leftie (Jan 18, 2011)

I should be OK for it Rob.

Put me in please.


----------



## Redwood (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone getting there for late breakfast/brunch?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone getting there for late breakfast/brunch?
		
Click to expand...

That's a plan.
The food there is very, very good and the clubhouse is really old fashioned with a lot of history


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 18, 2011)

Stuff the history. Bring on the grub.

I will be there sometime after day break for the full monty.

This probably means Pieman will be too. Need a lift?


----------



## SyR (Jan 18, 2011)

I'll be there by about 9:30 to 10ish depending on the train.

I couldn't find the 2 fore 1 vouchers I thought I had.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 18, 2011)

Could those with (?) against their names confirm their attendance asap please?
		
Click to expand...

I'll try to confirm, don't know if i can make it yet.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 18, 2011)

Stuff the history. Bring on the grub.

I will be there sometime after day break for the full monty.

This probably means Pieman will be too. Need a lift?
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Murph, but I will be down South for a few days early next week with work so will be staying in my Surrey residence(!)   So I'll travel from there - thanks for the offer though.

Oh, and I'll be down there in time for a low-fat yoghurt, fresh fruit and cereal breakfast too


----------



## Redwood (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm staying with friends in Brighton on the Tuesday night, so will be there about 9.30\10am.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'll be there by about 9:30 to 10ish depending on the train.

I couldn't find the 2 fore 1 vouchers I thought I had.
		
Click to expand...

I can pick you up if you need a lift, I'll be going down the M27


----------



## Golfmmad (Jan 18, 2011)

Put me down as a definite please Rob.

I'll be there for about 9.30 for brekkie too. 

Hope the weather is as good as it was today. 

Golfmmad.


----------



## Redwood (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone know if they've got practice facilities\driving range?


----------



## Golfmmad (Jan 18, 2011)

There is a practice range there, but not that big from what I remember.

Golfmmad.


----------



## SyR (Jan 19, 2011)

I can pick you up if you need a lift, I'll be going down the M27
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, that would be great if it's not too much hassle for you. Maybe we could meet outside Southampton Airport train station so you don't have to come too far off the motorway?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 19, 2011)

Anyone know if they've got practice facilities\driving range?
		
Click to expand...

Taking it a bit serious aren't you Geezer????



*DEFINITES:      

    SMIFFY     
    THEROD    
    SNELLY    
    PIEMAN    
    REDWOOD    
    SyR    
    MURPHTHEMOG
    RAY TAYLOR
    GREG LINDLEY
    LEFTIE
    GOLFMMAD                     

    POSSIBLES    

    JUSTONE (?)   
    ALAN BANNISTER (?)
    NORMAN PORRITT (?)
    VJ SWING (?)*


----------



## Redwood (Jan 19, 2011)

Smiffy, I haven't hit one golf ball in about 8 weeks, I think I'll need it!!!


----------



## User20205 (Jan 19, 2011)

I can pick you up if you need a lift, I'll be going down the M27
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, that would be great if it's not too much hassle for you. Maybe we could meet outside Southampton Airport train station so you don't have to come too far off the motorway?
		
Click to expand...

No worries, Southmapton Airport is perfect, I'll PM you with times etc


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 19, 2011)

Smiffy, I haven't hit one golf ball in about 8 weeks, I think I'll need it!!! 

Click to expand...

About the same as me then.
I'll just have an extra fag or two before teeing off
  

Didn't get a bloody chance to phone the club today as I was too busy. Day off tomorrow and I'm off out fairly early but I'll try to remember to give them a ring before I set off to secure the teeing off times.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 20, 2011)

*DEFINITES:      

    SMIFFY     
    THEROD    
    SNELLY    
    PIEMAN    
    REDWOOD    
    SyR    
    MURPHTHEMOG
    RAY TAYLOR
    GREG LINDLEY
    LEFTIE
    GOLFMMAD 
    NORMAN PORRITT
    VJ SWING
    EWAN PORRIT                    

    POSSIBLES    

    JUSTONE (?)   
    ALAN BANNISTER (?)*


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 21, 2011)

Finally managed to get hold of the golf club yesterday morning and book 4 teeing off times.
*Unfortunately, the closest I could get to 11.00am was 11.52 so you can either plan to arrive about an hour later or can put the extra time in on the practice ground!* 
Hope this is ok with everybody and doesn't bugger anyone's plans up too much????
I am likely to get there around 10.30am.

We now have 15 definites, JustOne still to confirm.


*DEFINITES:      

1    SMIFFY     
2    THEROD    
3    SNELLY    
4    PIEMAN    
5    REDWOOD    
6    SyR    
7    MURPHTHEMOG
8    RAY TAYLOR
9    GREG LINDLEY
10    LEFTIE
11    GOLFMMAD 
12    NORMAN PORRITT
13    VJ SWING
14    EWAN PORRIT
15    ALAN BANNISTER                    

    POSSIBLES    

      JUSTONE (?) *


----------



## Redwood (Jan 21, 2011)

Fine with me.  Just means I'll need to have a nice big breakfast!!  ...and more practice time.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 21, 2011)

Double fine for me, the bar will be open for a pre round pint.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 21, 2011)

this is fine with me, it should be easier to battle through the Worthing traffic at a later time

My old man gave me 4x 2 fore 1's this week, I'll bring those with me.

Has anyone decided on the format yet ?? 

Also this being my first forum meet do I need a handicap cert or is my word good enough ??


----------



## Redwood (Jan 21, 2011)

Also this being my first forum meet do I need a handicap cert or is my word good enough ??  

Click to expand...

We'll see what your first tee shot is like and adjust accordingly!!!


----------



## User20205 (Jan 21, 2011)

the last time (the only time) I played East Brighton. I hooked the first out of bounds left, and sliced my 2nd (3 off the tee) over the wall right. 

I walked the hole in shame. Infact after 2 holes I had 0 points. In my defence I was on a stag weekend !


----------



## Redwood (Jan 21, 2011)

the last time (the only time) I played East Brighton. I hooked the first out of bounds left, and sliced my 2nd (3 off the tee) over the wall right. 

I walked the hole in shame. Infact after 2 holes I had 0 points. In my defence I was on a stag weekend !
		
Click to expand...

28 it is then!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 21, 2011)

Has anyone decided on the format yet ?? 

Also this being my first forum meet do I need a handicap cert or is my word good enough ??  

Click to expand...

I think individual Stableford will be the order of the day. Handicap certificates won't be required.
One of my friends has a "dodgy" handicap so I will check with him to see what he is playing off now. If it is too high, he will be excluded from the sweep.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 21, 2011)

One of my friends has a "dodgy" handicap so I will check with him to see what he is playing off now. If it is too high, he will be excluded from the sweep.


Click to expand...

He has cut himself from 12 to 8. That should sort him out


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 24, 2011)

Weather forecasts are saying possibility of some rain early morning but dry for the afternoon. Temperatures aren't going to be fantastic and it could be a little breezy!
Waterproofs and bobble hat on standbye.


----------



## Redwood (Jan 24, 2011)

Positively tropical compared to Bude!!!


----------



## Redwood (Jan 24, 2011)

Right, away up to the golf club now to pick up my clubs!!!


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 24, 2011)

My clubs are ready to go, but I'm not. Back trouble, again. I hate being old.
Hopefully all will be well on Wednesday. Failing that, I can always visit the chemists. We aren't drug testing are we?


----------



## Leftie (Jan 24, 2011)

There's no way I'll be sampling your pi33.


----------



## robbest3offthetee (Jan 24, 2011)

No Leftie, just taking it!!


----------



## chrisd (Jan 24, 2011)

We aren't drug testing are we?
		
Click to expand...


All forum games should be subject to a dope test!!



Chris


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 24, 2011)

All forum games should be subject to a dope test!!



Chris
		
Click to expand...

I'd pass that no problem. I'm the biggest dope you'll meet


----------



## bobmac (Jan 24, 2011)

All forum games should be subject to a dope test!!



Chris
		
Click to expand...

I'm the biggest dope you'll meet
		
Click to expand...

I hope you're not waiting for an arguement?  

Besides Rob, I thought you didn't play golf in the winter.
You said you used your other tackle in the winter?


----------



## SyR (Jan 24, 2011)

The weather forecast for Wednesday was looking ok when I checked at the weekend. Now it's going to be the worst day of the week. 
Oh well, the bacon butty will be even sweeter.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 24, 2011)

I've just looked on Met Check, it doesn't look too pretty, a bit of rain, a  bit of wind and a 'feels like' temp of -1 to -3.

It's a good job we're not playing anywhere that's too exposed


----------



## chrisd (Jan 24, 2011)

All forum games should be subject to a dope test!!



Chris
		
Click to expand...

I'd pass that no problem. I'm the biggest dope you'll meet
		
Click to expand...


I heard that you studied two days for a urine test!!



Chris


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 25, 2011)

The weather forecast for Wednesday was looking ok when I checked at the weekend. Now it's going to be the worst day of the week
		
Click to expand...

I am known as "the organiser"


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 25, 2011)

It'll be Hever Castle all over again then?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 25, 2011)

It'll be Hever Castle all over again then?
		
Click to expand...

No.
It will be better than that.
Windier. Colder. But not as wet


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 25, 2011)

Currently worried. Am packing the tablets down like smarties, but have still got rotational issues with my back. Will have to see how it goes tomorrow morning. Smiffy - I'll drop you a text if I have to pull out.


----------



## SyR (Jan 25, 2011)

The forecast for tomorrow looks better today on metcheck. Less windy and no rain...Hopefully this is the correct forecast as the BBC yesterday was showing dry weather, but today it forecasts rain??


----------



## User20205 (Jan 25, 2011)

BBC are always wrong by a day, They will forecast tomorrows weather today, 
The picture has improved on metcheck at this rate it may be quite pleasant!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 25, 2011)

The picture has improved on metcheck at this rate it may be quite pleasant!
		
Click to expand...

It could be a "white chino" day


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 25, 2011)

Heaven forbid.

Luckily I am looking at a goretex day on the weather web site I've got.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 25, 2011)

Phoned the course this morning. It will be clear on the 26th and will cost Â£15.00 per person on 2fore1 vouchers.!
		
Click to expand...

Are there enough vouchers? I might be able to make it.. but don't want to pay Â£30 for that dump... erm, I mean that course


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 25, 2011)

Are there enough vouchers? I might be able to make it.. but don't want to pay Â£30 for that dump... erm, I mean that course 

Click to expand...

I think we have enough vouchers. We are going to need 8. Leftie has 3 (courtesy of Richart x) and Ray Taylor ordered some more which should have arrived by now. I don't think the vouchers will be a problem.
We need you to come James. Have 15 at the moment, 16 would make it a nice 4 x 4 balls and you might get your picture in the mag as wonker of the day.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 25, 2011)

......you might get your picture in the mag as wonker of the day.


Click to expand...

Again


----------



## Snelly (Jan 25, 2011)

Looking forward to meeting you all in the morning....

Cheers,


Snelly.


----------



## Redwood (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, no rain in Brighton as I type!!


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 26, 2011)

Shhh, don't say that.

You are also very keen and early.


----------



## Redwood (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm currently lying in bed at a friends house. These seagulls don't wear watches here!!


----------



## Snelly (Jan 26, 2011)

I am about 25 miles away from the course and there are clear skies, no wind and it looks like a nice day for golf.  Forecast is less optimistic mind.......


----------



## Golfmmad (Jan 26, 2011)

Same here, and I'm only about 3 miles down the road. But it's coming in this afternoon   Be prepared!!

Golfmmad.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, it turned out to be a cracking day weatherwise. Not too cold, the wind got up on a few holes but was certainly bearable. Nice to see some familiar old faces, and to meet some new ones for the very first time.
Had a great game with JustOne, Pieman and Snelly, really enjoyable, good banter and some good golf played at times.
The course was in fantastic condition for the time of year, the greens in particular were superb. East Brighton really does soak up the bad weather well, my shoes are as clean tonight as they were when I put them on this morning.
Well worth the Â£15.00 green fee. Absolute bargain.

We all put Â£5.00 in the kitty and played a Stableford competion with Â£40.00 first prize, Â£25.00 second and Â£15.00 third.
Snelly won the day with a very impressive 36 points playing off 4 handicap, counting out Chris (Golfmmad) who also had 36 points but not quite so good a back 9. I was particularly pleased to see Chris play well today, especially after his recent health issues. Well done Chris...
Ewan came 3rd with 35 points. But his scorecard was a bit unusual to say the least. Playing off 16 handicap he went out with 9 points, but shot 26 points on the back 9!!
Somebody needs to sort out his handicap!

The full list of results are as follows.

SNELLY 36 POINTS
GOLFMMAD 36 POINTS
EWAN PORRIT 35 POINTS
MURPHTHEMOG 32 POINTS
JUSTONE 31 POINTS
LEFTIE 30 POINTS
SMIFFY 30 POINTS
RAY TAYLOR 30 POINTS
PIEMAN 28 POINTS
GREG LINDLEY 28 POINTS
ALAN BANNISTER 28 POINTS
THEROD 28 POINTS
NORMAN PORRITT 27 POINTS
SyR 26 POINTS
VJSWING 18 POINTS
REDWOOD....Don't know 'cos I can't find your card!!!

As I say, a superb day...thanks to Snelly for suggesting it in the first place, and hopefully we'll arrange a return visit in a month or so.
Rob


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 26, 2011)

Um, I had 33.

Still out of the money though.

A nice afternoon really. Cheers to Leftie, Norm and Ray.

Pity the draw came out so I didn't get to meet any new people today. Maybe this needs looking at for future events, so that those who have played often together can't get drawn in the same 4 ball? May be need two stacks of cards, those who are regulars, and those who aren't, and a third stack of Smiffys mates, and take one ard from each pile?

This format would work for other meets too. Not just Southern ones.

Today we could have had Smiffy, JustOne, Leftie, me, Golfmmad and Pieman in one pile, Smiffys mates in one pile, and the others in a pile. It would have mixed it up a bit.

I enjoyed it anyway, and I hope others did too. Just a thought.


----------



## Leftie (Jan 26, 2011)

Like they said.

Great day out in great company (as always).

And that's a few more newbie's to Forum golf meets well and truely blooded.  Nice to meet you guys.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jan 26, 2011)

Really enjoyed the day as always. Good to meet up with regulars again and of course meeting the first timers.

Thanks to (Syr)Simon,Alan and Greg for the company and  banter.  

It's nice to be in the money too and thanks for the kind words Rob, also to yourself and Snelly for organising.

Golfmmad.


----------



## Redwood (Jan 26, 2011)

Rob,

Sorry, 30 points for me. 14 front, 16 back.

Great to see some new faces, and thanks to Nick (TheRod), Ewan and Khalid (sp? - VJSWING) for a great round.

Ewan played some great golf on the back nine, possibly the highlight being a nearly sunk bunker shot for an Eagle on the par 4 13th.


----------



## Snelly (Jan 26, 2011)

It was nice to attend a forum meet for me so that I could put faces to names.

It was an superb day too with cheap golf, good company and surprisingly dry weather.

The highlights of the day personally were first, seeing Smiffy's delight in winning our match against JustOne and Pieman.

Secondly, Pieman's perfect 3 iron to the 11th - those MP-60's make a lovely sound at impact!

Thirdly, JustOne's 357 yard drive down the last was pretty awesome to behold.

It was slightly embarassing to be in the winner's enclosure having suggested that we get to gether for a game in the first place although in my defence, it wasn't my suggestion to all put a fiver in to play for a pot!

Other than that, my playing partners hit some superb shots between them and I had a very enjoyable day in their company.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 26, 2011)

I was expecting a crap day weather wise, some crap golf, and crap company............so nice to see that I got 2 out of 3 right - the weather was grand for golfing in January!!!    

Thanks to the Snelly / Smiffy combo for arranging the day. Was great to see everyone, especially the 'newbies' - hope we all haven't put you off from attending other forum meets!  

Thanks to Dave, Rob and James for your excellent company, and well done Dave for taking the honours - you played some cracking stuff. Grudging ongrats  to Dave and Rob on their victory over myself and James   We'll have that old git next time pardner  

Good idea Murph on future draws.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 26, 2011)

Cheers Gents, really enjoyed my first forum meet. 

Ewan's back 9 was a thing to behold. 

Lee (Redwood) and Khalid were great company. 

My golf was patchy but the gentle breeze Smiffy described felt like a stiff wind to me, especially on the front 9


----------



## SyR (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks to Chris(Golfmmad), Alan and Greg, it was an enjoyable round, despite my dubious short game! Thanks also to Smiffy and Snelly for arranging the meet and therod for the lift!
I'll have to work on my putting for the next game. East Brighton was in great shape today and great value too. The weather wasn't too bad although the wind did add to the challenge for the front 9. I enjoyed my first forum meet, everyone was very friendly and welcoming and I look forward to going to more in the future.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for the game guys, friends, associates. Great to see the familiar faces and the not so familiar, hope everyone had a good day/round....! Well, at least it didn't rain!!  

Just remember it could have been worse... you could have lost a match against Smiffy!    

Congrats to Snelly, Golfmmad and Eweeeey for their 1st,2nd,3rd place finishes, well played guys.

Some nice golf played, mostly by Snelly, his 352yrd drive down 18 was a beauty....it would take a feckin' good golfer to out-hit that kind of drive!..... unlucky mate! LOLOLOL   Solid performance though..... even carrying Smiffy.

Pieman you're a ledge!!     

Smiffy, that 3-wood to the 13th was a peach, you really should learn to convert those chances!  

Cheers guys... until next time!


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 26, 2011)

Sounds like tour golf, 350 yard winter drives


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 27, 2011)

Smiffy, that 3-wood to the 13th was a peach, you really should learn to convert those chances!  

Click to expand...

That one pissed me off....   
Drove the green, putting for an eagle and walk off with par.
Should have made birdie at least and felt gutted.
But the way I threaded that 3 wood through the eye of a needle will stay with me forever
  

Good idea from Murph regarding drawing of playing partners. I have played with James many times, Pieman only once and had never met Snelly until yesterday so my draw wasn't too bad from the point of view of "mixing" it a bit, but fully understand where he is coming from.
By the way, I had nothing at all to do with the draw. That was Snelly.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like tour golf, 350 yard winter drives
		
Click to expand...

...and they were uphill into the wind! Honest!


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 27, 2011)

SORRY,did i say tour golf, i meant forum golf.

I cant beleive you have embarressed yourself by admitting you only hit 350 yards, SHAME


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 27, 2011)

Even with a back injury I was hitting 320.

Doesn't everyone?


----------



## JustOne (Jan 27, 2011)

Even with a back injury I was hitting 320.
		
Click to expand...

You had to take it just a little bit too far... there's believable and then there's outright lying!


----------



## PieMan (Jan 27, 2011)

Pieman you're a ledge!!
		
Click to expand...

Same to you mate. Think my bunker play yesterday was on a par with your putting.......    First thing I am going to practice this weekend


----------

